# Looking for minimum overhang required for a dining table?



## JPSD

Hello - I was wondering if anyone knows the minimum overhang required on a table that has a pedestal base? I want to make sure people aren't knocking their knees on the base when they are seated to eat. I'm attaching a quick generic sketch to show the dimension I'm looking for. Thanks very much!:smile:


----------



## GeorgeC

How big are the people going to be that sit at that table?

George


----------



## fire65

Hello and welcome to the forum. I guess I missed your introduction.


----------



## cabinetman

fire65 said:


> I guess I missed your introduction.


Me too.




















.


----------



## JPSD

*This will be a table for adults*



GeorgeC said:


> How big are the people going to be that sit at that table?
> 
> George


This will be a regular table for adult sized people...


----------



## JPSD

*Thanks for the welcome! ;-)*

:yes:


fire65 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. I guess I missed your introduction.


----------



## Steve Neul

Your sketch isn't loading on my bad internet. As long as you have a minimum of 12" from the edge of the table and the pedestal you should be allright. Few people sit with their stomach up against the table.


----------



## GeorgeC

Steve Neul said:


> Your sketch isn't loading on my bad internet. As long as you have a minimum of 12" from the edge of the table and the pedestal you should be allright. Few people sit with their stomach up against the table.


And even fewer people sitting at the table will have thighs that are only 12" long.

12" is too short.

George


----------



## against_the_grain

I also think 12" is not enough. I'm 6'2" which is on the tall side but certainly not all that tall. With a 12 " overhang, if my knees were touching the pedestal,with my feet tucked back, the edge of the table would be 6-8" away from my stomach/chest.

I would think 14-15 inches overhang would be a minimum. For anyone under 6-4".


----------



## Steve Neul

I'm 5'-11" sitting at my desk as I would at a dining room table and there is 9 1/2" from the end of my knees to the edge of the desk. The back of the chair is 12" from the edge of the desk.


----------



## against_the_grain

I found this info regarding over-hangs.

The National Kitchen & Bath Association (NKBA) recommends a minimum seating overhang (clear space) of:
Table-height seating (30" high): 18" overhang
Counter-height seating (36" high): 15" overhang
Bar-height seating (42" high): 12" overhang


----------



## JPSD

*Thank you to all who replied*

Appreciate the feedback. The info from the NKBA was helpful...was planning on 12" but it seems like that's not going to be enough. It may be enough for some to sit at but it wont be enough to tuck an armchair under comfortably. Thanks again.


----------

